# Baby measured small in first scan- does this mean miscarriage?



## BethBC (Feb 28, 2013)

I posted this in the pregnancy forum, as well. Last week, at 7.0 weeks, I had my first scan. The baby measured 6.1 days (4.64mm). The heart was beating nicely, and otherwise, everything looked fine. My doctor, however, told me that due to the small size of the baby, I have a 95% chance of miscarrying. We are in the US, and he said that he considers anything above 6.4 normal, but 6.1 was just too small. I'm set to rescan again next Wednesday. My question is, in your experience, does measuring that small on an early scan mean an automatic death sentence? 

I should add that early on my hcg levels were 58, then 95, then 489. After the 95 level, they also told me that I wold miscarry. Could that have been an early sign of something wrong, or could it mean that maybe it implanted late or something else? Any guidance would be appreciated. I have had no spotting, or anything else, feel the baby, etc.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Unfortunately it's gynae nurses that deal with pregnancy at this stage, so we are not used to dealing with early scans. However, if the hcg of 489 were 48 hours after the last one, that is really good. I would have thought that there was a potential of you being 6 days out with dates being the reason for the baby measuring small, but as I say, we don't deal with them, so I am in no means an expert. Have they arranged any further scans?

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

